

How do I keep my resume competitive while working on legacy systems? - crumpter

I&#x27;m starting my first job after college soon. Its working on a mid scale (10-100k users) server side application written in C++....running on the openVMS OS, an OS that almost nobody uses.<p>My ambition is to get a job doing distributed systems at google or amazon. How do I keep my resume competitive for these kinds of openings given that I&#x27;ll be working on tech that nobody cares about?
======
SEJeff
Easy, spend some of your free time contributing to open source software. That
is precisely what I do. I ended up becoming a co maintainer for 2 of the
projects I worked on (graphite / saltstack)

